# Hive Life Conference and Trade Show 2023



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Whether you need commercial equipment shipped in from Cowen Mfg, bulk pollen patty pricing, 20% off Premier foundation or huge discounts on sideliner/hobby bee gear, we have your back with 10 semi loads of equipment at Hive Life 2023!

Learn from some top notch beekeepers on how to take your beekeeping to the next level with our no nonsense nuts and bolts talks!

See our speaker list here hivelifeconference.com

Follow below to see vendor pre order specials, ask questions, and much more Log into Facebook


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking good!!

Could you post that list from face book to here...........I do not do face book.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I will second G3farms Kamon.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi guys!

Which list the speakers, pre orders, deals, or something else?

I hate facebook too but I have gotten 20,000 views on this conference page since yesterday and beekeepers and vendors will comment in my group so it kind of is a necessary evil for the networking side of things.

Hivelifeconference.com will be getting a vendor section soon that will have their info, discount and deals as they give them to us. Most of that will happen in Mid Sept. Oct. 

I will use this page to post important updates as they arrive.

Thanks!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If you scan that QR code with your smartphone camera you bring up a lot of information.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

My smart phone has a very dumb operater


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

johno said:


> My smart phone has a very dumb operater


my son had to show me how to turn on the option to use the camera to scan a QR code and make it pull up the webpage. All I was doing was taking photos of it.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

@Kamon, is there any option to attend the speaker sessions virtually? I really want to be there but have something going on at work the Thurs prior and can't go in person.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

@kamon, yes all of the above.

@johno, I'm in that same boat as you, smart phone and a dumb operator

@ruthiesbees, I found myself doing the same thing and was wondering why everybody was laughing at me.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Okay, ya'll are going to make me ask, aren't you.? Please tell me how does that work?
While discussing alternate ways to pay and be paid, a young person at the Farmer's Market told me all you have to do is take a picture of the QR code with your phone, so ya'll know what I have been trying to do. 😊

Alex


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

AHudd said:


> all you have to do is take a picture of the QR code with your phone, so ya'll know what I have been trying to do. 😊


Depends on the phone. Built in on my new one, a little box saying "Go To" pops up as soon as the camera focuses on the QR code. ("Text" for bar codes). No longer have to actually take the photo. Old phone I had to install an app that does QR codes, open it then browse to a photo.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Kamon, I am as many I am sure interested in the list of speakers, I am kind of hoping for Ian Steppler in person.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

ruthiesbees said:


> @Kamon, is there any option to attend the speaker sessions virtually? I really want to be there but have something going on at work the Thurs prior and can't go in person.





johno said:


> Kamon, I am as many I am sure interested in the list of speakers, I am kind of hoping for Ian Steppler in person.


Hi John!
I was talking to a young beekeeper about your vaporizer just 2 days ago. I hope you don't mind I gave him your email as he is interested in purchasing.
SO.... I have already purchased Ian's flight and I told him if doesn't show up this year I am going to pour canola oil in his truck motor. Hahaha
All the speakers should be present short of an emergency and we have many more things to offer and do than we have in the past. I am trying to finish this bee season so we can get it all up on the website!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

ruthiesbees said:


> @Kamon, is there any option to attend the speaker sessions virtually? I really want to be there but have something going on at work the Thurs prior and can't go in person.


Hey Ruthie we have the sessions professionally recorded by DP videos. There will be over 24 hours of speaker lectures and round tables for 60 dollars to help offset some of their cost. We don't stream anything live currently


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

No problems Kamon, I do not want to make more than 12 a week and have orders for 25 a week again so I am trying to keep more of a low profile. I look forward to meeting up with Ian, was a little sad when he stopped posting in Beesource but have enjoyed his blog. If all goes well I will be coming to Sievierville with my RV and heading further south for a while so the only transport I will have when I find a campsite will be a motorcycle on the back of the RV, so I will need to check out the location so as to get as close to your venue as possible. If there are no campgrounds close I may have to park at one of the closest hotels and book in there for 3 days or so. So any guidance you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll post up the website for the conference, can also buy tickets here and see some of the hotels in the area.










Hive Life™







www.hivelifeconference.com


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

johno said:


> No problems Kamon, I do not want to make more than 12 a week and have orders for 25 a week again so I am trying to keep more of a low profile. I look forward to meeting up with Ian, was a little sad when he stopped posting in Beesource but have enjoyed his blog. If all goes well I will be coming to Sievierville with my RV and heading further south for a while so the only transport I will have when I find a campsite will be a motorcycle on the back of the RV, so I will need to check out the location so as to get as close to your venue as possible. If there are no campgrounds close I may have to park at one of the closest hotels and book in there for 3 days or so. So any guidance you can offer would be appreciated.


Busy busy! 
Yeah I mess Ian's posts too! I will look into a nearby rv sites and let you know what I hear!


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link G3 farms.


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Ummmm, care to share those Instructions? Asking for a friend. 🙄



ruthiesbees said:


> my son had to show me how to turn on the option to use the camera to scan a QR code and make it pull up the webpage. All I was doing was taking photos of it.


----------



## Gottafly (Nov 3, 2020)

johno said:


> No problems Kamon, I do not want to make more than 12 a week and have orders for 25 a week again so I am trying to keep more of a low profile. I look forward to meeting up with Ian, was a little sad when he stopped posting in Beesource but have enjoyed his blog. If all goes well I will be coming to Sievierville with my RV and heading further south for a while so the only transport I will have when I find a campsite will be a motorcycle on the back of the RV, so I will need to check out the location so as to get as close to your venue as possible. If there are no campgrounds close I may have to park at one of the closest hotels and book in there for 3 days or so. So any guidance you can offer would be appreciated.


Johno, you should have no trouble finding an RV site as Sevierville is loaded with them. And it’s January…not exactly a busy season for the RV parks. We are over the hill in the Asheville area and very much looking forward to the conference!


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Gottafly, looks like the closest is Ripplin Waters. Trying to get as close as possible as riding in on a motor cycle in January might not be too much fun.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Bluto said:


> Ummmm, care to share those Instructions? Asking for a friend. 🙄


My phone is an android. I had to open up the Camera and go to Settings within the camera. There was an option "scan QR codes" that I had to slide the button to allow


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

johno said:


> No problems Kamon, I do not want to make more than 12 a week and have orders for 25 a week again so I am trying to keep more of a low profile. I look forward to meeting up with Ian, was a little sad when he stopped posting in Beesource but have enjoyed his blog. If all goes well I will be coming to Sievierville with my RV and heading further south for a while so the only transport I will have when I find a campsite will be a motorcycle on the back of the RV, so I will need to check out the location so as to get as close to your venue as possible. If there are no campgrounds close I may have to park at one of the closest hotels and book in there for 3 days or so. So any guidance you can offer would be appreciated.


Here is a place one of the guys that came last year stayed with an RV.


https://koa.com/campgrounds/pigeon-forge/



Below are the directions for this particular KOA RV park to the COnvention center. 20min - 10 miles








Sevierville Convention Center to 3122 Veterans Blvd







www.google.com





We have discounted hotels at Hivelifeconference.com if you go that route

- Kamon


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Alright I will start posting companies and deals as things are significantly updated. Thought I would start with this nugget....


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Updated vendor list!


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Kamon A. Reynolds said:


> Hey Ruthie we have the sessions professionally recorded by DP videos. There will be over 24 hours of speaker lectures and round tables for 60 dollars to help offset some of their cost. We don't stream anything live currently


I too would love this, if it wasn't winter time I would drive down from Mass but won't be able to this year.
Please let us know how to pay/get the video of these lectures. I too am willing to pay for these so I can watch over and over.
Sorry to miss this venue 😢


----------



## Jonathan R. Showalter (Apr 11, 2013)

*We are excited to let everyone know that we, Beeline, are planning to participate in the Hive Life Conference and Tradeshow 2023! 
You won't want to miss the amazing deals we are offering on all preorders- up to 30% off on boxes, frames, clothing, smokers, Jester nucs, etc!* 
Beyond these "specials", you can get 10% off anything else when using coupon HIVELIFE23 at our online checkout or when you order over the phone. We are not putting any quantity maximums out. You order it, we make it! We'll bring it to the conference and you can save shipping by picking up right there. 

Here is our Sale Flyer, and feel free to browse more details and products on our website here. *Beeline Woodenware*. 

Order online or give us a call or send us an email. We look forward to serving you! 
Phone: 269-496-7001
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

@Kamon A. Reynolds please post when we can buy the videos of the speaker talks.
I know some of us couldn't go and will be buying this asap 😊
Thank you again for offering this !!


----------

